# Scioto Eyes



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Hit the Scioto this afternoon after a long sleep (fished Maumee all yesterday). Ended up catching 3 saugeye. Two dinks and this 18"er. My buddy got a 20"er and I saw a guy pull in a huge 25+"er. They are in! Also got a white bass, and saugeyeslayer (lil bro) got a cute carp sucker.
 
 

Fish were on twisters moved very slow across the rocky bottom. They are staged for spawning right now. Think swifter runs.


----------



## symba (May 23, 2008)

Nice feeshes and report. 


PS- you have bad taste in beer


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Haha! It wasn't by choice.. I shouldn't even mention what I WOULD have had, had it have been a choice.. I'll provide the initials...B.L. And no, not the more expensive B.L. The ******* cousin of the more expensive B.L.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Was out with Mushi today. got my first eye of the year. a nice 20" fish


----------



## willieg89 (Dec 5, 2008)

hell yea mushi. nice eyes guys. headed out tomorrow morning to my spot on the scioto lol but kyle youll have to inform me on sum details where these boys were cought.


----------



## tomdury (Feb 16, 2009)

hey, i usually do a lot of erie walleye fishing but am trying to find some saugeyes around columbus. where exactly did you go on the scioto? thanks for the help man and keep those lines in the water!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I can't really say exactly where we were for top secret reasons, but I will say that they seemed to be stacked in areas of slight current, or near current breaks. Water deeper than 4 ft. Hey Mark, did you fry that bad boy up yet?


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

nope not yet. didn't get home from work til late last nite. bout to head into work in 15 minutes. will prolly cook her up tomorrow. what are ur plans for tomorrow? maybe we'll have a goose/duck/saugeye cookout!!!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

OMGosh!!! That sounds delightful!! I only have one class, and you of course, have none, since you are a graduated man. Let me know. I'll be heading out for some fish if the weather turns a little.


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

Nice 'eyes, dudes. I miss fishin with you guys up there, might have to come up one afternoon here soon, looks like they're turning on!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Get on up here JB! I'll be fishing M W F this week in the afternoon. I went back to the spot today. Got a nice black crappie and a dink saugeye.


----------



## willieg89 (Dec 5, 2008)

lol cold night tonight.. had two on but for sum reason lost them both. will see you down there tom night?


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

For sure man, glad you guys came down. I'm going to check that one spot out I was telling you about before you get off work. Then I'll probably head to Cell Phone Island and wait for you guys.


----------



## willieg89 (Dec 5, 2008)

hell yea man.. ill be there early prob wanna get sum fishing n as long as its nice. you should see if your brother wants to trade his fenwick pole man.. i love those poles n thats a nice one. i got a stradic 1000 new one with a extra spool ill trade for that pole n a reel or sumthing lmk.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

nice fishes, its going to be wide open fishing season round ohio for the next few weeks, I am missing out!
and mushi, carp sucker? there are three kinds your dropping the ball!!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Haha I know I know! I also forgot how to decipher the redhorse I got. I think one was a greater redhorse, and the other a golden. I'm going to go with river carpsucker though. What do you think the one my brother's holding is?


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

Mushijobah said:


> What do you think the one my brother's holding is?


Muskie or marlin. Can't tell.

Miller Lite? Dude, let me buy you some beer please.


----------



## Jighead (Mar 9, 2005)

I am going to go out on a limb here and ask where you have been catching the eyes at. I have been below griggs the past few days with nothing but a very large ROCK to show for it. Thanks for any help.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Jighead said:


> I am going to go out on a limb here and ask where you have been catching the eyes at. I have been below griggs the past few days with nothing but a very large ROCK to show for it. Thanks for any help.


I believe he stated exactly where he caught them in his first post. 

You might also check post #7 for some clarification.


----------



## demcanes504 (Apr 17, 2008)

are you wading below griggs cacthing the eyes? what strecth out the river do you wade? are u using yellow,white,or charctruse jigs? 1/8 or big bodys on 1/16?


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

LOL critter. Here's the scoop! I was fishing the Scioto River! I was using twisters on jigs. Roadrunners may have also been involved. Come on guys, I stated I couldn't share that info for super top secret reasons.

Andy,
My handy waders pocket seems to hold grandes aka dueces the best...and beer selection is limited when choosing from a gas station. What do you suggest next time? I'm willing to pit stop at Kroger, Giant Eagle, or perhaps a finer establishment .


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

The only real answer is Guiness.
Giant Eagle has a great beer selction. Start with anything from Bells.

Miller Lite..........why even bother?


----------



## bopperattacker (Sep 12, 2008)

andyman said:


> Miller Lite..........why even bother?


because it's the official beer of the Bubba the Love Sponge Show.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

red stripe .................hooray beer!!!!!!


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

I was down in Florida last week, without my Sirius (wife car). Heard Bubba on his terrestrial show. It's good. Maybe even better than his Sirius show.
That fatboy still drinks crappy beer though.


----------



## imbassin (Mar 10, 2008)

You guys should check out Jason Ellis on Faction 28.Starts at 3:00


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

river carpsucker for sure, though they did a study that showed all three hybridize freely where they coexist, making an already difficult id impossible. and a greater, (they dont exist in the ohio basin, except for one probably mis-id'd specimen in the upper wabash) my guess would be a river redhorse, they are the same fish with a different name more or less(why I hate redhorse), if it had a red tail and a big head, river; red tail and small head, smallmouth redhorse. 
wow, nerding it up, I'm caerulius


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

yet another delicious scioto saugeye. 16 inches. lost a monster, sooooo mad


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

riverKing said:


> river carpsucker for sure, though they did a study that showed all three hybridize freely where they coexist, making an already difficult id impossible. and a greater, (they dont exist in the ohio basin, except for one probably mis-id'd specimen in the upper wabash) my guess would be a river redhorse, they are the same fish with a different name more or less(why I hate redhorse), if it had a red tail and a big head, river; red tail and small head, smallmouth redhorse.
> wow, nerding it up, I'm caerulius


The greater I was refering to came from the Maumee when I was up on Friday. It was probably a greater, since it came from that river. Are shorthead redhorse now called smallmouth redhorse? If so, you are TRULY nerding it up.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Was with Shock and a couple other OGFers on the river again today. Bite was OK. Missed a few due to tiny 1/16oz jig hooks. Ended up getting blasted by a nice 14" smallie. Shock got blasted by something later that night that amazed us both. I was looking over when his rod got thumped. He set the hook, and after an ugly battle between the unknown fish and a 2-piece ugly stick, the line was severed. Woulda liked to see what it was. There have been reports of large toothy critters patrolling the area.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

There are lots of BIG fish out and about right now, unfortunately the Carp are out in droves too. The other day I hooked into something massive, swore up and down it was another 10lb Saugeye...but sure enough it was just a tail-snagged carp. 

Actually had a 7lb carp fair hooked on a husky jerk the other day...That was a 1st 

And it seems like you guys are catching them eye's while the sun is still up? The best bite for me has been just before dusk.

P.S. The morphology of the substrate gives away your location


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

This wasn't a snagged fish. Can't rule out the carp though, as it was in heavy current....and Shock is just an amatuer . Yeah, the sun does a lot for this spot. I will not go into further details, lol. And exmay on the substrateay!!!  It shouldn't be too hard to guess where we are fishing if you have read my past posts...I would just rather keep quiet for los lurkers.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Dont doubt for a minute that it wasn't snagged. Just trying to say that the carp are out and about showing off (topwater)...Sooner or later you will snag one and swear you have a beast gamefish on...


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

it definately wasn't a carp... my lure was slammed by sumthin big. haven't had somethin that big on in a while.

Mushi, don't even get me started on amateur.

and yes, up north you caught a greater redhorse, and yes shorthead redhorse are now smallmouth redhorse....gotta love the chuck knowledge


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

acklac7 said:


> I dont doubt for a minute that it wasn't snagged. I was just trying to say that the carp are out and about showing off (topwater)...Sooner or later you will snag one and swear you have a beast gamefish on...


fish came on jig drug on the bottom


----------



## JOURNEY THE OUTDOORS (Mar 27, 2009)

I snagged a carp in o'shay and thought it was a good 4lb saugeye 
but in my defense it was night and the carp was in current! hahaha


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Carp have been known to slam lures...and most would be catagorized as 'something big'. Can't be ruled out. I really think it was something toothier, as the line was cut and head shaking was clear, even to me, the observer. We'll never know though. 

I know that only Greater Reds inhabbit the Erie basin, but I believe Rivers inhabbit both. According to Troutman, at least.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

psh, like milton knew anything.....
if you were on the maumee than it was, I am jealous I haven't ever seen one. did you count scales on the caudal peduncle, I think its 13 or less for a river and 14+ for greater. and they are only smallmouth above the wabash, below that they are shorthead again(one of those I want those to be a species even though the arent really things, like channel shiners)

no thoughts that the lost monster had whiskers? they will slam jigs early season.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

It very well could have had whiskers. The current was fairly heavy though....and no slime all over the line either


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

i'm gonna try to make it out and get my revenge tomorrow late morning/early afternoon


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Good luck. I'll be in class from 130-430. Let me know how you do. Got two channel cats today on the tangy while jigging.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

You guys sure? Face facts it was just a chub oh wait chub with horns. But a WHAT???? A Fathead ur Shorthead Smallmouth What?????? My pea brain is hurting. And i would say the big fish that hit was a White/red Sucker morphing into a toothy sauger/walleye/northern pike thing with no mercy to any lure or pole known to man fishermen!!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

HAHAHA! Sorry for all the fish nerd talk. They beat it into our brains at school AND work!


----------

